# LDN Muscle Bulking Bible... Has anyone used it?



## GLV

Hi,

Has anyone on here used the LDN Muscle Bulking Bible?

Used their cutting guide briefly, but I really need to gain some lean mass.

Thanks


----------



## mikinho22

been looking for this as well! will not be spending that amount of money surely haha


----------



## Jay0205

Read the forum and save yourself some £££


----------



## Quintillius

I found out that most of the 'LDN Muscle' progress pics they put up on their fb, twitter or instagram accounts aren't legit. Most of the guys who send in their pics either had a personal trainer doing some next routine with them prior to jumping on the LDN Muscle hype or used 'before' pics from long before the first LDN muscle cutting/bulking guide came out :nono:


----------



## Big ape

Quintillius said:


> I found out that most of the 'LDN Muscle' progress pics they put up on their fb, twitter or instagram accounts aren't legit. Most of the guys who send in their pics either had a personal trainer doing some next routine with them prior to jumping on the LDN Muscle hype or used 'before' pics from long before the first LDN muscle cutting/bulking guide came out :nono:


----------



## Quintillius

Big ape said:


>


I'm hoping they don't go to the extreme of photoshopping their progress posts :sneaky2:


----------



## Big ape

Quintillius said:


> I'm hoping they don't go to the extreme of photoshopping their progress posts :sneaky2:


u know what i wouldn't be surprised lol


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

Quintillius said:


> I found out that most of the 'LDN Muscle' progress pics they put up on their fb, twitter or instagram accounts aren't legit. Most of the guys who send in their pics either had a personal trainer doing some next routine with them prior to jumping on the LDN Muscle hype or used 'before' pics from long before the first LDN muscle cutting/bulking guide came out :nono:


Source?

I agree everyone jumping on the hype and what they sell isnt exactly new information though.


----------



## Heavyassweights

I have the bible, just generic p1sh


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

Heavyassweights said:


> I have the bible, just generic p1sh


Do you even train? I dont think i've seen a fitness related post from you!


----------



## Quintillius

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Source?
> 
> I agree everyone jumping on the hype and what they sell isnt exactly new information though.


Twitter and Insta accounts of the people they mention in their uploads. I did a bit of investigating when I first considered buying their first cutting guide a few years ago. For example one guy they posted about and said "look at the cut from this guy doing the cutting guide @abc1234ABC" (just an example). I looked at that persons twitter profile and pics and noticed that he was always tweeting about his PT and the routine he was doing which was not a LDN Muscle one. Same goes for a few people I checked out.

Not saying their program isn't legit as it works but just most of their previous postings of people who supposedly got super fit just from doing LDN Muscle guides aren't all legit. Check for yourself mate.


----------



## Heavyassweights

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Do you even train? I dont think i've seen a fitness related post from you!


well your not looking hard enough

should I ask you the same question


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

Heavyassweights said:


> well your not looking hard enough
> 
> should I ask you the same question


I did just stalk you, there is a few fitness related posts. hugs and kisses to make up xx


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

Quintillius said:


> Twitter and Insta accounts of the people they mention in their uploads. I did a bit of investigating when I first considered buying their first cutting guide a few years ago. For example one guy they posted about and said "look at the cut from this guy doing the cutting guide @abc1234ABC" (just an example). I looked at that persons twitter profile and pics and noticed that he was always tweeting about his PT and the routine he was doing which was not a LDN Muscle one. Same goes for a few people I checked out.
> 
> Not saying their program isn't legit as it works but just most of their previous postings of people who supposedly got super fit just from doing LDN Muscle guides aren't all legit. Check for yourself mate.


Fair mate - I dont doubt you, it's all camera angles and bull****.

i actually know one of the guys that helped write it, some how ended up booted out when he didnt agree with selling everything at such a high price.


----------



## Quintillius

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Fair mate - I dont doubt you, it's all camera angles and bull****.
> 
> i actually know one of the guys that helped write it, some how ended up booted out when he didnt agree with selling everything at such a high price.


That's a bit harsh! Personally I don't think it is worth £40, my mate bought it and gave me a copy and I thought "£40 for this!?!?".

Apologies if I seemed a bit on the defensive, didn't mean to come across that way :innocent:


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

Quintillius said:


> That's a bit harsh! Personally I don't think it is worth £40, my mate bought it and gave me a copy and I thought "£40 for this!?!?".
> 
> Apologies if I seemed a bit on the defensive, didn't mean to come across that way :innocent:


Apology not accepted, crawl up your own ass and die lol

yeah it's **** but it's perfect timing for everyone getting on the towie bandwagon.


----------



## Big ape

to be fair all the information u need is here just ask and someone is willing to answer and give there own opinion ...

why pay £40 for some book when its free here


----------



## GLV

It's £44.99 now :thumb:


----------



## Aliking10

Much better to do some decent reading online. Its not worth buying it, and the information inside it is regurgitated stuff going by the cutting guide.

For a routine have a look at the Iron Addicts 4 day split.

For diet take your pick. Theres enough information on here. I'm trying Carb Backloading at the moment, you can find the ebook for free easily enough.


----------



## mikinho22

Heavyassweights said:


> I have the bible, just generic p1sh


hi mate, would you consider putting it on here? just to get a general idea pls? thanks.


----------



## Heavyassweights

mikinho22 said:


> hi mate, would you consider putting it on here? just to get a general idea pls? thanks.


Aye no problem mate, post up a pic of your bird or wife, better the pic more of the book posted

On all 4s automatic full book


----------



## mikinho22

Heavyassweights said:


> Aye no problem mate, post up a pic of your bird or wife, better the pic more of the book posted
> 
> On all 4s automatic full book


haha troll


----------



## Heavyassweights

mikinho22 said:


> haha troll


Your loss. Brb away to read chapter 3


----------



## Davyy

I don't think you can argue with it. People take the pictures themselves, so they aren't from a company who are dictating angles and lights etc.

They have hundreds, if not thousands of people who have followed it and transformed their physique, but yes, you could just research and focus.


----------



## Dan94

Does anyone actually believe they're natural? Seem shredded 24/7


----------



## Dan94

Double post.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

Dan94 said:


> Does anyone actually believe they're natural? Seem shredded 24/7


a girl i work with's BF helped write some of it, apparently 2 of them are on the roids for definite.


----------



## Dan94

FlunkyTurtle said:


> a girl i work with's BF helped write some of it, apparently 2 of them are on the roids for definite.


Pathetic really how they claim natty then, don't see the point really


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

Dan94 said:


> Pathetic really how they claim natty then, don't see the point really


tbh if i got famous i would claim natty, how many people are going to buy your method if they think they can do it naturally? vs how many will buy it if your honest?

Not right i know, but i can see the logic.


----------



## Heavyassweights

FlunkyTurtle said:


> a girl i work with's BF helped write some of it, apparently 2 of them are on the roids for definite.


Id say so


----------



## Dan94

FlunkyTurtle said:


> tbh if i got famous i would claim natty, how many people are going to buy your method if they think they can do it naturally? vs how many will buy it if your honest?
> 
> Not right i know, but i can see the logic.


guess so, couldnt do it morally though tbh but yeah I see the logic behind it

anyone with half a brain in the bodybuilding world can see they're not 100% natty though :laugh:


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

Dan94 said:


> guess so, couldnt do it morally though tbh but yeah I see the logic behind it
> 
> anyone with half a brain in the bodybuilding world can see they're not 100% natty though :laugh:


yeah i'm natty... in the sense that it's been a week since i banged in some gear xD


----------



## Heavyassweights

FlunkyTurtle said:


> yeah i'm natty... in the sense that it's been a week since i banged in some gear xD


Does that make me a virgin as its been a week since i banged your mum?

Not srs

It was only 2 days ago

Not srs


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

Heavyassweights said:


> Does that make me a virgin as its been a week since i banged your mum?
> 
> Not srs
> 
> It was only 2 days ago
> 
> Not srs


If you saw my mum you'd realise that's nothing to be proud of. She's a moose


----------

